# white shepherd



## katrinbellyeu (Jan 16, 2010)

In loving memory of my beloved white shepherd Cary (1999-2007)


----------



## katrinbellyeu (Jan 16, 2010)

more cary pictures ...


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Gorgeous pics! RIP Cary xx


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Gorgeous photos! My best friend has 2 white shepherds


----------



## katrinbellyeu (Jan 16, 2010)

sequeena said:


> Gorgeous pics! RIP Cary xx


Your Mastif/ Dogue de Bordeaux Mix looks soooooo nice. I like it very much.


----------



## katrinbellyeu (Jan 16, 2010)

lifeizsweet said:


> Gorgeous photos! My best friend has 2 white shepherds


Thank you 

Have you got photos of them?

Sorry for my bad english ....


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

looks like my sammy!! i love white ones


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

katrinbellyeu said:


> more cary pictures ...


*I love the first picture *


----------



## katrinbellyeu (Jan 16, 2010)

more Cary ...


----------



## katrinbellyeu (Jan 16, 2010)

Cary photos ...


----------



## katrinbellyeu (Jan 16, 2010)

and last photos for today ...


----------



## katrinbellyeu (Jan 16, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *I love the first picture *


That house and the pictures looks great 
Wales is very beautiful. I like it very much.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

katrinbellyeu said:


> Your Mastif/ Dogue de Bordeaux Mix looks soooooo nice. I like it very much.


Thank you, she's a sweet heart


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Cary was a beautiful dog, its obvious from the picures that she was very very loved.


----------



## Amore (Oct 12, 2009)

She's lovely aww RIP... Always loved white GSD mum had one for year untill she took 11 fits in one day  Ive got a long haired white one 4 years shes a pain in the bum always wants to play more when am off to bed hehe


----------



## PMW50 (Jan 14, 2010)

White GSD's are so gorgeous x3
Rest In Peace Cary <3


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

a very stunning dog xxx


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Fantastic pics! cary really was a beautiful girl.


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Amazing photos! Thank you for sharing!  I love dogs.


----------

